# Liverworts



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone ever try a species a liverwort in their vivs? I was thinking of introducing some on to the waterfall in my viv and wanted to know if anyone has had any success with them. If so what species did you use and have you collected or purchased them/where? Thanks.

Oh if you have them how bout a pic or two if you could please.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ricca is commonly used in vivs in pond areas and as ground cover as it converts to terrestrial given enough light and a moist substrate.
Other liverworts sometimes accidently or purposely harvested with native mosses or come in with tropical mosses or as hitchhikers on some other natural products...some make it in the viv others dont. its hit and miss

I personally was fortunate enough to get a "micro liverwort" as a hitchiker in some moss or something, not sure where it came from but it is practically the perfect vivarium ground cover. Its more hardy then any moss tropical or other wise i've used. Actually grows right on them and is so small unless you look really really close it looks just like super short moss. It forms a very nice carpet and even tends to form "pillow" like mounds to some degree. 

Here is close up pic...









here is a pic of some growing in a small grow out tank...i have harvested alot of it so its not forming a lush carpet


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Geckoguy,

I have not heard of anyone introducing pre-established liverworts to a tank, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. I have seen them for sale on WARD'S Natural Science: Your Source for Science Since 1862 - Education - Lab - Hobbies for 10 bucks, and occasionally some of the aquatic plant dealers like aquabid will have some fs. I have not ordered plants from either site so I am not sure about the quality of the plants, but I have ordered non-living products from Wards and they have always come in good condition. 

Liverworts will appear out of nowhere a lot of the time, especially by waterfalls or on moist peat. I took some peat and put it in a sealed container about six months ago and some liverworts appeared.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks! I have Ricca on my falls growing now but im looking for some larger species. I think I have found some to use now its just if it survives or not. Ill post my results if I get some growth to establish itself. I actully was wondering if ricca was a liverwort or a true moss but I guess I got my question answered. Thanks again.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm growing this Conocephalum species in my 125 vertical and it loves it. It's not a small species though. Each of the 'fronds' are about 1". Unfortunately I just fried my entire pot of it.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been growing several Riccardia species for years now. I offer them regularly, but the interest really isn't there yet. Riccia has been an aquarium staple for decades, but I think I was one of the first to suggest using it as a terrestrial carpet in the viv. That being said, I don't even keep it anymore. Like Dave, I think Riccardia is a more useful liverwort in the viv. It actually attaches itself and is a tighter and lower growing plant. Man I hope that didn't sound like a commercial Lol! I keep thinking that I want to start a moss and liverwort thread, I'm happy that geckoguy started this one.

Here' are a few of pictures of 2 different Riccardia sp.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Manuran said:


> I've been growing several Riccardia species for years now. I offer them regularly, but the interest really isn't there yet. Riccia has been an aquarium staple for decades, but I think I was one of the first to suggest using it as a terrestrial carpet in the viv. That being said, I don't even keep it anymore. Like Dave, I think Riccardia is a more useful liverwort in the viv. It actually attaches itself and is a tighter and lower growing plant. Man I hope that didn't sound like a commercial Lol! I keep thinking that I want to start a moss and liverwort thread, I'm happy that geckoguy started this one.
> 
> Here' are a few of pictures of 2 different Riccardia sp.


I got some riccardia from manuran in the past and it starting sprouting up all over in my tank. I'm not sure which one it is but it looks like the first picture he posted (with the spores). It has definitely outlasted other types of mosses I have in the tank.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Manuran said:


> I've been growing several Riccardia species for years now. I offer them regularly, but the interest really isn't there yet. Riccia has been an aquarium staple for decades, but I think I was one of the first to suggest using it as a terrestrial carpet in the viv. That being said, I don't even keep it anymore. Like Dave, I think Riccardia is a more useful liverwort in the viv. It actually attaches itself and is a tighter and lower growing plant. Man I hope that didn't sound like a commercial Lol! I keep thinking that I want to start a moss and liverwort thread, I'm happy that geckoguy started this one.
> 
> Here' are a few of pictures of 2 different Riccardia sp.


Chuck, I do love those so count me in the next time you offer some. I need to add more to my 125.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont know if my is a species of riccardia or not....its similar but the structure looks a lil different, and the size of mine looks even smaller i think, plus i've never seen it produce sporphytes or whatever, but there are so many species and subspecies etc..etc.. it probably is....I know it spreads pretty quickly compared to most mosses i've had. 

Btw Harry that reminds me, are you still interested in a trade for some of that stuff???...i probably have enough now that i could spare a 4in x4inch piece. 

I think im going to take some and mix it with some t & c tropical moss and spagnum moss and blend it all up into a wet mix and spread it over some damp cocofiber mats in a big tub and see if i cant produce it in mass....there is always a high demand for good moss


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm always up for trades. PM me with what your interest are.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Harry,
I have some available now


----------

